# Work order/estimator software



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone out there who runs embroidery and screen printing has used any software where you can log incoming work and track it through until it's out the door.

We write up work orders currently but some of the employees try to get around logging them in so we as the owners can't always keep up with everything actually coming in the door.

Any suggestions?


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

XYLisa said:


> I was wondering if anyone out there who runs embroidery and screen printing has used any software where you can log incoming work and track it through until it's out the door.


We use a clipboard with a simple table. One page for each day of the week.
Each line has a place for the Date in, Customers name, Time due and a small square for initials for the person who: took the order, set up the design, sewed the order, QC'd the order (trimmed the backing etc) and who called the customer when it was done. We also have a place at the bottom to record rush orders. This sheet is great to use when an order is not right, you have a record of who did what. We can quickly answer "Is my order done yet" without digging through the drawers looking for the garments.

It is the life blood of the operation, we know each day what must be done and in what order. 



XYLisa said:


> We write up work orders currently but some of the employees try to get around logging them in so we as the owners can't always keep up with everything actually coming in the door. Any suggestions?


Fire someone to show them you are serious when you say "log every sale".


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

that's a thought, we do embroidery, screen printing, signs, pad printing and dtg.....I guess I'd have to create a clipboard for each but then keeping everything logged could be fun! Thanks for the suggestion, I'll see if I can apply this in our shop.


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

XYLisa said:


> We write up work orders currently but some of the employees try to get around logging them in so we as the owners can't always keep up with everything actually coming in the door.


 
Just as a general statement (not saying this applies to your employees), if the owner can't keep up with what's actually coming in the door, there's no way to know if anything is going out the back.

Your employees need to understand the importance of proper record keeping - sorry to say, but if they won't keep-up with it now, they might not keep-up with it even with software to help them (and some might even look at software as just a big hassle!) Good luck!


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

I actually went to the ISS show in Orlando today and found a couple of real possibilities in software. Fortunately I do keep up with what's coming and going for the most part but also want to know where things are in the interim. With so many divisions to our company it becomes difficult to track it inhouse if you know what I mean. I'm just trying to find some software I can look at and know where everything stands at the end of the day.
Thanks for all of your thoughts on this subject.


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Can you post the names of the software programs? I'd like to look at their websites (and I'm sure others would too.) Thanks!


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

One of the most reasonable priced was T-Quoter, I'm going to download a trial version tomorrow. Wilcom has a version but it looked like it organizes designs more than actually following work orders. There were a couple more out there but they ranged in price from $5500 to $13800!!!


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

> they ranged in price from $5500 to $13800!!!


Ouch! Thanks, Lisa


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

that's what I thought turns out T-quoter is $899....


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

Just thought I'd throw this out for you.

I used to sell Point-Of-Sale software and systems. Believe me, $ 899 is about average, if not low in price for a truly vertical market program. Those people have devoted a lot of time and tears developing a product that has a very low sales potential.

I sold software specially designed for tow truck operators, another for repo guys, one for school cafeterias using "internal debit cards", stuff like that. Face it, they are selling to a limited market. 

I have not downloaded and played with the software, but just a glance shows that it will do about all you could ask for. You're not going to get something like that for $ 29.95.
.


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't mind paying for software when it's what I want.....case at hand Wilcom ES $8000....actually I tried the trial version today of T-Quoter and it has a lot of potential, think I'll be giving it a shot.


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Lisa, take a look at Fastmanager, If I was in the States then it would be the one for me.


----------



## EMBDenton (May 4, 2007)

dean said:


> Lisa, take a look at Fastmanager, If I was in the States then it would be the one for me.


We have used Fastmanager to track orders in and out but it is not overly user friendly. It takes a lot of clicking of different icons to get to what you need and when you get there it is not intuitive what to click to open and print the order for the customer or the shop records. We now use another type of software tracking.

How we handle jobs order is to laminate a couple of boards with the job details ie:

who took order (initials)
customer name
how many items
date job in
date job due
what type of work (SP, HP, EMB, ASI, DIGITIZING, CAPS)
and then a section for notes (needs to be ordered, waiting on customer approval etc)

each job is assigned a job box (each are labeled with a number) and then it is placed on a storage shelf for the production area personnel.

The associated paperwork for the production personnel is placed in a vertical file next to the storage rack, and tabbed with the job box number, so not to get lost in the shuffle.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Has anyone used EstiMate? EstiMate Sign Estimating Software:

We've been thinking of getting this.


----------



## xgsigns (Feb 18, 2008)

We have used estimate I believe since they have first come out. If you produce more than shirts than this is an excellent estimating software. The quotes are easy and professional looking, you have full control over cost and and the ability to link to quickbooks.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks! We've been thinking of getting EstiMate for a while now.


----------



## ep (Jan 9, 2007)

T-Quoter has a dashboard that tracks everything from quotes to shipping and generates internal workorders and packing slips. 

I bought two copies thinking I would network two computers, turns out I only need one. If anyone is interested I would be willing to sell one. I checked with Brian at T-Quoter and it is tranferrable.


----------



## ChristyC (Feb 12, 2008)

Lisa, how do you like T-Quoter? We saw it at ISS Orlando, too and are seriously considering it.


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

I haven't had a chance to use the demo much yet but my son has played with it, he seems to like it.
It's got a learning curve, I tried to set up a sign order in it and couldn't figure it out! It has some really nice features though, we'll probably end up buying it.


----------



## PrintMonkey (Jul 15, 2006)

Here is a link where T-Quoter, Price-It and Fast Manager is being tested and reviewed.
You do have to register(free) to view the reviews. 
Screen Printers Open - Home

hth,
Mark


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

Love the look of estimate.

I only do screenprintingand have been using inflo inventory. It allows orders, packing, shipping, and invoicing. It also allows you to partially ship orders and invoice accordingly.


----------



## ep (Jan 9, 2007)

I have both T-Quoter and Estimate. Estimate is simple to use, but T-Quoter has alot more options like catalog price import, link to Quickbooks and even online credit card prossessing. I have an extra licensed version of T-Quoter for sale. check my ad under classifieds.


----------



## ChristyC (Feb 12, 2008)

Eric, did you get my PM?


----------

